# Critique my test/ tbol/ var/ proviron cycle



## XXL (Mar 20, 2013)

Test and tbol

1-12 test e 500 mg week 
1-12 aromasin 12.5 mg eod
1-4 tbol 60mg Ed
1-4 n2guard 
7-14 HCG  - 500 ius' week 
9-14 anavar 60 mg day first four weeks then bump to 80 mg last 2 weeks
9-14 proviron 75 mg day
9-14 n2guard 

PCT
15-18 clomid 25/25/25/25
15-19 Unleashed/post cycle combo
15-18 forma stanzol
15-19 daa powerchews or powder


Check the weeks, doses, ai ect. Pretty sure I got all bases covered. 

Let me know what you guys think. 
30/ 187 lbs/ 14% (will be lower by time I run this)/ 6'1


----------



## XXL (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks alright man...
-i don't know about your pct products... I'm just not familiar so... Usually first week of clomid I mega dose. Like 150 mg a day...
-I know there is varying opinions on hcg. I mega dose during pct. I don't use it all cycle. If you are why are you waiting until week 7 to add it.
- I love tbol but over 50 mg a day I start seeing nosebleeds very often. Doesn't stop me, I usually run 100 mg a day, just keep some tissues in your pocket...


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Looks alright man...
> -i don't know about your pct products... I'm just not familiar so... Usually first week of clomid I mega dose. Like 150 mg a day...
> -I know there is varying opinions on hcg. I mega dose during pct. I don't use it all cycle. If you are why are you waiting until week 7 to add it.
> - I love tbol but over 50 mg a day I start seeing nosebleeds very often. Doesn't stop me, I usually run 100 mg a day, just keep some tissues in your pocket...



wierd, do you only see this side effect if you go over a certain mg/day with tbol or do you see it with other orals as well?


----------



## XXL (Mar 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Looks alright man...
> -i don't know about your pct products... I'm just not familiar so... Usually first week of clomid I mega dose. Like 150 mg a day...
> -I know there is varying opinions on hcg. I mega dose during pct. I don't use it all cycle. If you are why are you waiting until week 7 to add it.
> - I love tbol but over 50 mg a day I start seeing nosebleeds very often. Doesn't stop me, I usually run 100 mg a day, just keep some tissues in your pocket...



Figured running the hcg for a few weeks going into pct to start up the Lh and fsh  then hit the clomid. 

What would you do for a pct here? My balls are stubborn I think lol. My first cycle was test e 600mg week for 14 weeks, deca at 250 wk for 10 weeks and var at 40 mg day for the last 6 weeks. I recovered life In my balls after probably 4-5 mos. here I am a year later still trying to get my t levels above 400. Ill find out for sure after my next bloods this week where I am but my pct sucked last run. 

My pct above 
Clomid- u know what that does
Daa- d aspartic acid really helps boost t levels. Used this before. It's a nice addition. 
Forma stanzol- e control, suicide aromatase inhibitor, it's a transdermal. I like this too
Unleashed/ post cycle- boosts free test and a ton of other things. Google it. Protein factory makes it. Good stuff.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2013)

run aromasin ed not eod because it has a short half life in males.

up the Clomid for pct and I'd continuing running aromasin during pct as well.

don't know what your placebos are but if it makes you feel better, run them


----------



## XXL (Mar 20, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> run aromasin ed not eod because it has a short half life in males.
> 
> up the Clomid for pct and I'd continuing running aromasin during pct as well.
> 
> don't know what your placebos are but if it makes you feel better, run them



The n2guard is a all around organ liver guard ect. 

As far as "placebos"..... If u don't agree then use what? Clomid and aromasin def won't be enough.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> wierd, do you only see this side effect if you go over a certain mg/day with tbol or do you see it with other orals as well?



Tbol specifically. And they are legit nosebleeds. Usually fast and heavy but short lasting. 
I have taken big doses of other orals and nothing. It's a fairly common side effect with tbol but I can't site the mechanism for the side effect.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

XXL said:


> Figured running the hcg for a few weeks going into pct to start up the Lh and fsh  then hit the clomid.
> 
> What would you do for a pct here? My balls are stubborn I think lol. My first cycle was test e 600mg week for 14 weeks, deca at 250 wk for 10 weeks and var at 40 mg day for the last 6 weeks. I recovered life In my balls after probably 4-5 mos. here I am a year later still trying to get my t levels above 400. Ill find out for sure after my next bloods this week where I am but my pct sucked last run.
> 
> ...



I haven't been off in a while and when I went off I was just switching chemical influences. I never really felt off. Not saying this the way to go... But I would clomid 300 mg for half a week then run 100 mg for 10 days and 50 mg for 10 days 20 mg nolv for ten days. hcg 5000 mcg week one, 2500 week two and three. Up the growth/igf/slin(of some combo of)Add clen.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^*Not advising insulin use in any way


----------



## XXL (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol wasn't gonna use it in any way jimmy lmao 
That might all be a little over dose for me buddy. Ill run clomid 50/50/25/25 and nolva 20/20 last two weeks even tho I never touch nolva ill try it. 2 serms seems like a lot but fuck it ill try it. Ill up my hcg to 1000iu split dosed last two weeks as well. Fair enough?


----------



## overburdened (Mar 20, 2013)

XXL said:


> Test and tbol
> 
> 1-12 test e 500 mg week
> 1-12 aromasin 12.5 mg eod
> ...



You've got some good advice from a few people.  My only concern is you won't notice the full potential of the var at 60mg, or even 80... If you've got a few cycles under your belt and you wanna see how well var can work, bump it to 100-150mg ed..


----------



## XXL (Mar 21, 2013)

overburdened said:


> You've got some good advice from a few people.  My only concern is you won't notice the full potential of the var at 60mg, or even 80... If you've got a few cycles under your belt and you wanna see how well var can work, bump it to 100-150mg ed..




this will be my second aas cycle. 

jimmy, those clomid doses look way outta control bro. u sure about this?! lol im 6'1 @ 187... my blood stream would be 90% clomid lol seriously tho, that much?


----------



## longworthb (Mar 21, 2013)

XXL said:


> The n2guard is a all around organ liver guard ect.
> 
> As far as "placebos"..... If u don't agree then use what? Clomid and aromasin def won't be enough.


Wait what? Aromasin and clomid won't be enough? That's not a heavy cycle so I don't see a need for everything else. The forma is a nice addition tho but if ud use aromasin in pct there's no need for it. I'd run 100-50-50-50 clomid and aromasin 25-25-12.5-12.5. That should be plenty bro. I've heard decent things about unleashed but I've never ran it so if u like it go for it. With the hcg ur pct should be pretty smooth


----------



## longworthb (Mar 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Wait what? Aromasin and clomid won't be enough? That's not a heavy cycle so I don't see a need for everything else. The forma is a nice addition tho but if ud use aromasin in pct there's no need for it. I'd run 100-50-50-50 clomid and aromasin 25-25-12.5-12.5. That should be plenty bro. I've heard decent things about unleashed but I've never ran it so if u like it go for it. With the hcg ur pct should be pretty smooth


Seems like u need to do a little more research on pct. the cycle itself looks pretty good tho. Nice doses should yield decent gains and lean u out some depending On training and diet


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2013)

I know XXL, 300 of clomid would make him cry like a little girl and slit his wrists (kidding, but srsly, thats pretty high)

I gotta agree with the 100/50/50/50 tho
and upping the var into a 100mg range..buuuuuuuuuuuut that said sometimes less is more. If you get the result you want I see no reason to go very high either. Var is at least an easy one in the aspect you're either gonna get the hardness and strength out of it or your not so finding your sweet spot is pretty easy.

like I know plenty of women that really like going up to 20mg of var but for me 20mg gets me into bad bp land but 10mg gets me what i want..so I I hang out in that range.
as far as your pct goes, if you google theres a pubmed study or two on exongenous t in men on long high dose clomid..interesting stuff (like 100mg ED for 5 or more months!)

next time just buy dandelion root and milk thistle instead of the n2guard


----------



## XXL (Mar 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Wait what? Aromasin and clomid won't be enough? That's not a heavy cycle so I don't see a need for everything else. The forma is a nice addition tho but if ud use aromasin in pct there's no need for it. I'd run 100-50-50-50 clomid and aromasin 25-25-12.5-12.5. That should be plenty bro. I've heard decent things about unleashed but I've never ran it so if u like it go for it. With the hcg ur pct should be pretty smooth



ok so for pct im going to run the hcg right up to pct, then clomid 100/50/50/50, ill run the forma because im not sensitive to estrogen and the aromasin all thru the cycle should keep it down anyway, the unleashed ill use for free test ect, and the daa i just like because of the test boosting properties (more of a support supp than pct)... 

should i add in the nolva at 20/20 for the last 2 of pct or is it unnecessary to have 2 serms? ive never used it but some swear by it. i honestly dont know enough about it to say yes or no. 

ive been taught 1 way with pct, and im kinda unlearning it here. trying to learn diff methods, hopefully more effective. cant ever have too much knowledge.


----------



## XXL (Mar 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I know XXL, 300 of clomid would make him cry like a little girl and slit his wrists (kidding, but srsly, thats pretty high)
> 
> I gotta agree with the 100/50/50/50 tho
> and upping the var into a 100mg range..buuuuuuuuuuuut that said sometimes less is more. If you get the result you want I see no reason to go very high either. Var is at least an easy one in the aspect you're either gonna get the hardness and strength out of it or your not so finding your sweet spot is pretty easy.
> ...



usually i run liv 52 instead of n2guard. this will be a first with the n2guard. 
i already have the var and bought it based on 60-80. i did 40mg of liquid last time and actually yeilded pretty nice gains/results out of it. figured at 60-80 well give it a go. for a 2nd run i think what i have should suffice. if not i always have cycle 3 lol.


my bf is probably 14-15% now.. i gotta hit the gym hard, been sick for a while but thinking if i can get to 13-14% and got my strength back ill give this all a go. just planing ahead right now.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't see a need for the nolva bro. Everything ur using for pct should be plenty.


----------



## XXL (Mar 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I don't see a need for the nolva bro. Everything ur using for pct should be plenty.



Ur a Good dude. Thanks so much for your help and advice


----------



## s2h (Mar 21, 2013)

XXL said:


> Figured running the hcg for a few weeks going into pct to start up the Lh and fsh  then hit the clomid.
> 
> What would you do for a pct here? My balls are stubborn I think lol. My first cycle was test e 600mg week for 14 weeks, deca at 250 wk for 10 weeks and var at 40 mg day for the last 6 weeks. I recovered life In my balls after probably 4-5 mos. here I am a year later still trying to get my t levels above 400. Ill find out for sure after my next bloods this week where I am but my pct sucked last run.
> 
> ...



run the hcg thru the whole cycle and your balls will stay full..then it wont take 4 months to recover them back to full size..keep in mind hcg is mimicking the signal..so your still shutdown but by mimicking the signal it allows for you to stay full..there is no negative except not doing it and your nuts go into hiding..


----------



## s2h (Mar 21, 2013)

that liquid var might vary from tabs..espc depending on what its suspended with..it will prob taste like ass thou..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 21, 2013)

XXL said:


> this will be my second aas cycle.
> 
> jimmy, those clomid doses look way outta control bro. u sure about this?! lol im 6'1 @ 187... my blood stream would be 90% clomid lol seriously tho, that much?



There is varying opinions on clomid pct I have always done the 300/100/50 plan. It a fairly common plan. Some guys don't do this.  But it used to work for me well. And I never got out of control emotional and my balls always bounced back.


----------

